# Layout Height & Fascia



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

2 Questions:
1. At what height (from the floor) is your layout. I mean main trackage, not total height it reaches.
I remember reading that a layout is best viewed from just under eye-level.
Also remember reading how laying track killed someone's back, for the constant bending. At 6 feet, 36 inches would be too short for me, so I'm thinking somewhere in the 38-42 inch range. 
Wondering what others have done.

2. How tall is your benchwork fascia (sp)? I've seen pictures where it's at least a foot (or more) tall over the layout, and some just inches taller than the track level.
Wondering what others have done, and why.

As you can guess, this is all about bending/reaching, & trying to avoid back pain.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

*track and facia*

35-39" and 65" see granite gorge and northern in my layouts.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Post 93 will give a good side view. The width without the add on yard is 6 feet, which does make it uncomfortable to work the middle but not unbearable. I just rest my gut on the table. My beltline is at 35" so it is a comfortable bend that way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My HO is around 31" or so. Low for me, but good for the kids.

I like the tall layouts at train shows ... 50" or so ... it give one a lower / better perspective of the scenery.

TJ


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Tall layouts are good to look at but they have to run like clockwork, its easier to run a yard and uncouple trains when you can reach into the yard without knocking all your craftsmen build buildings over. I would prefer it at a height just at the point where I dont have to bend much but still can reach.

Craig


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

My layout - currently dismantled due to a move - was built to have the mainline track height at 42 inches. This was a compromise. I'm 6'2", so it's a little low for my viewing. My wife however, is only 5'0". For her, the viewing height is perfect. She enjoys watching the trains run, and if that helps grease the skids for the railroad's next capital expenditure, well hey, there's nothing wrong with that. 

When I want the perfect viewing angle, I just set down on a rolling stool.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

dablaze said:


> Tall layouts are good to look at but they have to run like clockwork, its easier to run a yard and uncouple trains when you can reach into the yard without knocking all your craftsmen build buildings over. I would prefer it at a height *just at the point where I dont have to bend much but still can reach.*
> 
> Craig


Craig, that just what I'm going for. How tall are you? How tall is your layout.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

our layout is about a metre from memory. maybe 105 / 110 cm.

great height for the kids, right on their eye height. when they get older i'll put longer legs in I reckon. It was all built with recycled wood, so the current legs can go to the wood pile and we'll scavenge some more from somewhere else.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

broox said:


> our layout is about a metre from memory.


Couldn't you get it any closer to your memory? 

sorry, couldn't help it. 

Thanks


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

49 inches for the tracks in front, 52 inches for the highest tracks at the back. I'm 5'7" tall and can easily reach the upper tracks (2 foot wide layout).
I do use a step stool to work on the back section and sit on the same stool to work under the layout.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

my benchwork height is 50 inches, im 6 foot 2inches this is perfect height for me. This will vary with alot of people... 
now my backdrop height is 24 inches and my fascia infront of the layout is 24 inches as well, going with the 24 inch fascia allows you wiggle room for the contours of terrain.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine is 54", just below shoulder level. Maximum reach is 24". I built a 48" l x 16" w x 16" h carpeted stool for my kids (they are now all taller than me). Kids grow quickly.

My railroad is a shelf around the room, nothing touches the floor (carpeted). I have work tables under the railroad is some spots with lighting under the railroad.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

aircooled said:


> Couldn't you get it any closer to your memory?
> 
> sorry, couldn't help it.
> 
> Thanks


Everyone is a comedian, eh! :laugh::laugh:

Its more the fact that I'm building my layout at my old mans house... no room to play with toys in the small place we're currently in!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I am 6 foot but our layout varies by about a foot and a half from lowest to highest, from about 42" to the logging section that hits a little over 54" there are also some deep galleys, buy not with track work, just scenery.

Craig


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sure ain't no standard height on this thread.

I knew I was gonna be crawling around under
the table a lot...so got the measure of the
top of my noggin with me sitting up straight...and went
an inch beyond that...38" floor to bottom of table
top.

Don


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the responses/ideas. 
As my layout plan is about 90% flatland, I think I’m going to make my base height 42-44 inches. Since I don’t have any kids/grandkids to share with, it shouldn’t be a problem. It’ll also allow plenty of room for under-table work (Thanks Don), and be about eye-level when sitting. A bar stool will be perfect.

My plan is actually 2, 4’X8’ layouts, connected by a 2’wX3 - 4’l “shelf” (not physically attached to wall), to make an upside down “U”. The room is 22’X17’ and I’ll place the horizontal part (12’) nearest the back wall (17’). Leaves plenty walk-around on the outside, and everything stays reachable.

Thanks for helping me sort it all out in me head. Hopefully I’ll put up some layout plans soon.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine is 54" and build around existing shelves in my shed, seems a good working height to me (no bending) :laugh:










That's an old photo, it's gruesome since that was taken.:laugh:


----------

